# Need some help...



## bruce69camaro (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi, this is my second posting, so please bare with me.

I have an old Ariens snow blower that also doubles as a rototiller.

I believe it's model 4000???

Anyhow, it has a Tecumseh 5hp HS50 67244E motor, and that motor just left loose during one of our big snow storms. 

My wife works for a votech school and the shop teacher took the motor apart and found the crank was damaged, broken rod and the piston skirt and cylinder wall has some scuff.

Here is a comment that the shop teacher made, he said he doesn't think a new motor can be put on because there are two pulleys, one off the crank and one of the cam. Is this a correct statement?

Can someone point me to a place to get replacement parts or is there a way that I can get a new motor from like Harbor Freight to replace this tired motor?

Thank you,

Bruce

Ps...I don't know how you guys work on these small motors. I'm used to working on big block Chevys and these things look so much harder...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

There are a lot of Tecumseh motors with 2 shaft outputs, one from the crank, one from the camshaft. 

I had an 8hp Tecumseh HMSK80 on an MTD that was like that, with a second shaft from the camshaft. I'd have to look up what its exact model # was. 

But they exist, anyways, from Tecumseh. There are a lot of sources for engines, like smallenginewarehouse.com, etc. 

As well as buying something like a cheap snowblower that uses that engine style, and use its engine. This would take more homework up-front (to be certain the machine used a 2-shaft engine, and be sure the mounting, shaft sizes, etc, would be suitable), but you might be able to buy a whole machine for around/under $100, perhaps, and just use the engine. 

In terms of a Honda-clone engine with 2 output shafts, like from Harbor Freight, that's less likely, I think.


----------



## bruce69camaro (Mar 18, 2014)

Right now the biggest hold up is the model number for this unit.

I keep thinking it's 4000 but Ariens tells me that is not correct and I got a response from smallenginewarehouse and they need me to verify the model.

I sent a message to the shop teacher to check on the model but I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You need to find the model number or at the very least post pictures of it so someone can try to ID it.

If you have room to replace the dual drive engine with a common single shaft engine like you'd get from harbor freight you have to remember that the cam drive shaft is spinning at 1/2 the speed of the crankshaft so if you try to drive the wheels off the crankshaft you need to use a smaller drive and or bigger driven pulley. If you just use the same ones the speeds will all be twice as fast.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Another option is a another H50 or maybe H60 of the same era with the same sized block and you can take the cam and front cover off your old engine and switch them to the new engine.


----------



## bruce69camaro (Mar 18, 2014)

Well I don't know why I was thinking it was a model 4000, in reality it is ST504.
I got pictures from the shop teacher and it does not look good.
I guess if I can't find a replacement motor, I'll get the block bored for a new piston, get a new crank and rod and have them put it back together.
Is there a complete gasket kit for these motors that anyone offers?
Thank you


----------



## bruce69camaro (Mar 18, 2014)

Can someone tell me, after crossing the HS50-67244E it came up with P/N 754275B.
This number was superseded by 754275C. This number seems to have been discontinued except from Sears. I can order a short block for $217.
There are no pictures so I don't know what I'm ordering.
Does anyone know if this is a good number for a replacement for my broken motor?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Call Sears and ask.

No Longer Available Tecumseh 754275C
Brand Genuine Tecumseh Old Part Number 754275B New Part Number 754275C 
Tecumseh Authorized Substitution
The part number 754275B has been changed to part number 754275C. While the new part may look different, this is a Tecumseh approved substitution.

Please note that the price and availability shown is for the new part number 754275C.



I'm all for fixing something up but might you not be money ahead just looking for a new used machine ?? People are starting to toss them up on craigslist now that we're at the end. Yours sounds like you have not only a bad engine and a dual shaft one at that but also some structural problems too. Why not see if you can sell it as a fixer and just buy and then go through a running machine ??

And I didn't catch it before but how does it double as a rototiller ??


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

bruce69camaro said:


> Can someone tell me, after crossing the HS50-67244E it came up with P/N 754275B.
> This number was superseded by 754275C. This number seems to have been discontinued except from Sears. I can order a short block for $217.
> There are no pictures so I don't know what I'm ordering.
> Does anyone know if this is a good number for a replacement for my broken motor?


Seems like a lot of money and labor to invest in an older snowblower. I would think that you can find something that is already running and newer for that price or maybe a little more.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Partstree.com has it for $228, listed as a short block, no picture
Smallenginepartswarehouse.com $203, listed as short block, no picture

So it's safe to say it's the short block. There is something nice about having a new engine and the reliability but you still haven't figured in other parts, gaskets and someones labor.

Buying someones older U.S. built blower with a blown engine and putting on a harbor freight predator would sure look good compared to this and it's in the price range.

But it is your choice, your money and we're here to help.
Where a bouts in PA are you located and have you checked out craigslist at all ??


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

But . . . I'm coming up with a different number for that short block.
I come up with 33674B ????
On two different sites
Parts and Diagrams for Tecumseh HS50-67244E

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/Jacks-Parts-Lookup/Model-Diagram/tecumseh/101253/24549
.
.
So now the question is, did I miss something or are we really looking for a 33674B ?? How did you come up with your number 


Still no picture but short block 33674B $ 162  Cheaper is better
OEM Parts


----------

